

Developers, Why Don't You Work For B2B Startups? - gmontard
http://www.mythoughts.io/articles/developers-why-dont-you-work-for-b2b-startups/

======
PaulHoule
A lot of the trouble is the way B2B products are sold.

Consumer products are bought by the people who use them, so the quality of the
product, as experienced by the end user, sells the product.

B2B products are usually bought by somebody other than the user and making the
sale is a matter of meeting a checklist of imagined requirements, endurance of
an interminable sales process, politics, etc.

In B2C there is some possibility you can do a job you're proud of, but in B2B
the nature of the sales process precludes that.

~~~
gmontard
You're not wrong, but this is changing fast! If you meet the checklist (yes
you have to!) and have a great product then you can be very successful.

Also with SaaS adoption it's easier for enterprise to change and for you to
sale... So you'd better have a good solution than an average/bad one and
frankly it's not that hard when you see the current software used!

